# Write a cow thread OP about the user above you!



## ghostyTrickster (Nov 22, 2016)

Good way to practice making threads.


----------



## Ntwadumela (Nov 22, 2016)

ghostyTrickster

Autistic OP maker, been on the Farms since 2015 and yet has only made 122 posts, needs to post more and lurk less


----------



## LD 3187 (Nov 22, 2016)

Ntwadumela/Power Word - Islamic closet furry, Manlet, Daddy issues & Potential Pedophile


----------



## RI 360 (Nov 22, 2016)

CasualSeppuku - *macaco* niglet, failed professional skateboarder, terminally autistic.


----------



## HY 140 (Nov 22, 2016)

entropyseeksworth - not really a cool kid,  actually lives down in a basement, chronic liar, pedophile


----------



## ZeCommissar (Nov 22, 2016)

Dicaprio Delorean- Secret fat tumblr feminist, never asked by a guy to prom, spends 8 hours a day watching anime.


----------



## InLivingTuna (Nov 23, 2016)

ZeCommisar - Delusional nazifur with a sword obsession.


----------



## NQ 952 (Nov 23, 2016)

InLivingTuna - an actual zoophile living with his mother in an incestuous relationship. He keeps a school of tuna in his homemade underground tuna tank where he tweets incessantly about mundane things and how they actually, literally oppress zoophiles like himself.

Had a Patreon until this dang dirty goobergrapplers got it taken down (it totally didn't have anything to do with the pictures of his malformed penis in living tuna)


----------



## Vocaloid Ruby (Nov 23, 2016)

LordKaT - Literal paedophile who's name says cat ( even then, misspelled) but their profile picture is that of a goat. He's said himself that when he can't find five-year-old pussy he'll stick his dick in a cat goat and cry about the bullies on /b/. Theorised to be blind.


----------



## Elysian (Nov 23, 2016)

Vocaloid Ruby - Weeb trash. Continues to participate actively despite broadcasting how much she hates the site. Theorised to be an actual Vocaloid that has gained sentience and basically become Tay but with less Nazism and more lolcows.


----------



## Pina Colada (Nov 23, 2016)

Elysian- A Trump fangirl and a virgin womanchild (with rage) who's mentally stuck in the 90s.


----------



## JU 199 (Nov 23, 2016)

ShiningPokeStar- Some kind of forum gaybian. Should have been euthanized.


----------



## drain (Nov 23, 2016)

@Ass Manager 3000, autistic weirdo that probably gets off on robot porn and is probably a raging but denying alcoholic.


----------



## MightyBiteySnake (Nov 23, 2016)

DrainRedRain - serial killer fan girl that posts shit memes


----------



## Alberto Balsalm (Nov 23, 2016)

MightyBiteySnake - Irrelevant retro vidya sperg who posts on a cyberbullying forum instead of actually playing games, has over 1000 photos of his "trouser snake"


----------



## NARPASSWORD (Nov 23, 2016)

Alberto Balsalm - Autistic pedophile with delusions of godhood, chimps out towards apple users and hatewatches My Little Pony.


----------



## Closet Sorcerer (Nov 23, 2016)

NARPASSWORD -  Nintendo sperg, sent death threats to Metroid Other M devs, built a shrine to Samus Aran which he faps to.


----------



## Somar (Nov 25, 2016)

Closet Sorcerer - He can do magic, but he does it so poorly he can only practice it in the closet where no one can see him do it making him a closet dweller


----------



## Lord-Of-Edge (Nov 26, 2016)

Somari1996: autistic attention seeking weeaboo who wishes for a lolcow thread about him.

(the last part's based on your latest status).


----------



## SP 199 (Nov 26, 2016)

Lord of edge

Newfag try hard edglelord, possibly a member of the KKK, probably a pedophile.

Likes the idea of fucking dogs.


----------



## ICametoLurk (Nov 26, 2016)

Bones

Horrow Cow - Necrophile, Furry, Pedophile, Wanna-be autistic Elitest, Fat

Let me preface this thread with how he likes to fuck dog skeletons.


----------



## FemalePresident (Nov 27, 2016)

Halal

ICametoLurk - Loli-obssesed pedo, cyberstalker, self-proclaimed prophet, tried to use Kickstarter to fund a doomsday cult.


----------



## Somar (Nov 27, 2016)

FemalePresident
Tried to run for president, lost horribly to MalePresident, and now spends all their time on the internet bitching about how the election was rigged and that there should be a recount.


----------



## Pina Colada (Nov 27, 2016)

Somari1996- Yet another Mario/Sonic sperg, weeb, and self-hating Semite who celebrates Christmas every day.


----------



## Flowers For Sonichu (Nov 28, 2016)

anime boobs avatar do I need to say any more?


----------



## Somar (Nov 28, 2016)

Flowers For Sonichu
Was once a mod on Kiwi Farms, but then it was discovered that he was a lolcow himself so he got demoted.


----------



## QB 290 (Dec 11, 2016)

@Somari1996 
Some 40 year old weeabo who preys on little boys and cry's about not getting attention.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Feb 25, 2017)

Alpha Loves You
Overcompensating Beta Faggot.

"sometimes, your daughter leaves you for a 13 year old two face, you just have to slice a mans throat afterwards"

Also he pops boners over anime musclemen.


----------



## InLivingTuna (Feb 25, 2017)

Feline Darkmage - Crossdressing transgender babyfur. Shitposts on /cow/ all day and doesn't know how to use computers. Refused to use Discord for the longest time because she had a Skype (you deserve a halal thread for that shit alone dawg).


----------



## drain (Feb 25, 2017)

InLivingTuna - Middle aged man who gets off with CP and wears a diaper full of shit 24/7
Lives in his mom's basement and posts on 8chan


----------



## Xarpho (Feb 25, 2017)

DrainRedRain, powerword "Bruce Archipelago" is an unemployed furry who lives in his basement in West Monroe, Louisiana. 


Spoiler: The Man Himself









Spoiler: DeviantArt gallery


























Spoiler: NOODZ (NSFL)



So, you are the type of person that clicks these sorts of things, are you?


----------



## Un Platano (Feb 25, 2017)

Xarpho- too exceptional to follow directions and uses avatar smaller than 200x200- has never rated anything :deviant: because he is too :deviant: to understand when things are :deviant:


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Feb 25, 2017)

Un Platano- A Native Aspergistani

Has the assburgers, stalks OWO, triggered by BBQ sauce on pizza, and fucks goats


----------



## QB 290 (Feb 25, 2017)

@Feline Darkmage 
Professional Vordrak defender and virgin
frequent user of the ballpit, nuff said


----------



## glass_houses (Feb 25, 2017)

Alpha Loves You - skinny white woman who chases fat Asian men, and pays them to sit on her for the camera. She charges for it, but the general consensus that she's just making money out of something she loves to do anyway. Sometimes makes vague hints that the fat Asian men drop other things on top of her besides themselves.


----------



## Army Burger (Feb 25, 2017)

glass_houses - Mr. Hands in training


----------



## Somar (Feb 25, 2017)

Army Burger
Can't even wipe sitting down


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Feb 25, 2017)

Somari1996
Wasted 21 years of life being a weebshit, lol.


----------



## GS 281 (Feb 25, 2017)

Tumblrite,Tranny, Furfag brony


----------



## muina (Feb 25, 2017)

yawning sneasel A degenerate furry alt-right tard that lacks butt stalking autists


----------



## Sherlac Everomore (Mar 1, 2017)

Muina
Magical Girl tranny with a enough purple for Romans to mistake him for someone of actual importance.


----------



## Marisa Kirisame (Mar 2, 2017)

https://kiwifarms.net/threads/this-...one-single-name-when-you-join-this-site.28744


----------



## Syaoran Li (Mar 2, 2017)

Marisa Kirisame

Anime witch, just exposed Sherlac for the creep he truly is. All around cool person. Not an actual lolcow


----------



## Kari Kamiya (Mar 2, 2017)

Syaoran Li

Weeb disguised as shota, got hit on by local pedofork. Developed a victim complex.


----------



## Tempest (Mar 2, 2017)

Kari Kamiya: really can't decide on avatars


----------



## Somar (Mar 2, 2017)

Tempest
Never leaves the dark


----------



## Tempest (Mar 2, 2017)

somari 1996
lives like it's 1996


----------



## Sailor_Jupiter (Mar 3, 2017)

@Tempest began hurtling down into the sea of lolcowishness when she got sick from drinking water in Venezuela and decided to livestream it.  Mostly cool,  but keeps a pet chinchilla and is convinced that bowl cuts are going to come back "one of these days."


----------



## Meat_Puppet (Mar 3, 2017)

@Sailor_Jupiter The perfect fusion of Sailor Scout and feline. With such a hardcore fanboy following it's almost impossible to Google search this scout without keeping the safe search filter on. Unless you're into that kinky kind of shit. -_^


----------



## aidshaver9111 (Mar 3, 2017)

meat puppet is a queer homo fag who is gay probs dojnt even have job probs

i am new 2 tihs sorry lol


----------



## ZeCommissar (Mar 3, 2017)

aidshaver9111

Transnigger that modifies his/her/its body in order to look like a drawn character.


----------



## Pina Colada (Mar 3, 2017)

ZeCommissar- Racist, edgelord Socialist who fucks ferrets and thinks he's a future school shooter


----------



## D.Va (Mar 3, 2017)

ShiningPokeStar - Delusional poképhile communist who picks fights with anyone to the right of Lenin.


----------



## Lurkette (Mar 3, 2017)

@D.Va is a 76 year old "transcharacter" male who uses the South Korean, trollish meka fighter "D.Va" as a persona both online and IRL in order to make up for the fact his children don't want to visit him anymore (hence the pick of the "kool kid" overwatch fighter) and, because of his anti-social personality, he has nothing to do all day but trawl the internet laughing at other people. His wife left him early last year when, angered that she refused to let him buy a custom made skin tight meka fighter suit, he threw his ostomy bag at her while screaming "NERF THIS!!"


----------



## Todesfurcht (Mar 3, 2017)

Lurkette - Real life dog fucker, worse than Whitney Wisconsin.


----------



## Tempest (Mar 3, 2017)

todesfurcht, not a conversationalist


----------



## Gabriel (Mar 3, 2017)

Tempest -
Can't decide on an avatar whatsoever, changes every week


----------



## Spunt (Mar 3, 2017)

Gabriel/Null's Wife/Literally Hitler - Vegan abbatoir worker, owner of the world's largest collection of stolen anime figurines. Headmates include Marmaduke, Neo, Conor Clapton, Dickbutt, Galvatron and former Southampton FC left-back Francis Benali. Has two penises; claims one is female.


----------



## Kari Kamiya (Mar 3, 2017)

Spunt ― Faggot who signed up on Something Awful for the sole purpose of getting banned.


----------



## Pina Colada (Mar 3, 2017)

Kari Kamiya- Incest fetishist who has BDSM fantasies with Donatello. Also has avatars as headmates.


----------



## Gabriel (Mar 3, 2017)

Spunt said:


> Gabriel/Null's Wife/Literally Hitler - Vegan abbatoir worker, owner of the world's largest collection of stolen anime figurines. Headmates include Marmaduke, Neo, Conor Clapton, Dickbutt, Galvatron and former Southampton FC left-back Francis Benali. Has two penises; claims one is female.


this is my new info page, i love it


----------



## Kari Kamiya (Mar 6, 2017)

Gabriel - Potential thread-killer. Sucks Null's dick for pity points and free passes despite barely contributing.


----------



## Replicant Sasquatch (Mar 7, 2017)

Kari "Kucked You" Kamiya--Autistic Drama Queen Who Has a Harem of nu-Males


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Mar 16, 2017)

Replicant Sasquatch: Once dreamed of Electric Hedgehog Pokemon


----------



## Somar (Mar 16, 2017)

Feline Darkmage
Became a mod only so she could shitpost and not get in trouble for it.


----------



## Un Platano (Mar 16, 2017)

Somari1996- insufferable fandom tard that makes shitty bootleg crossover fanfiction games


----------



## Kari Kamiya (Mar 16, 2017)

Un Platano - Failed spy from Aspergistan, sexually-identifies as a shoebill.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Mar 17, 2017)

Kari Kamiya: Ninja Turtles and Incest Fetishist with Bad Dance Moves and Autism


----------



## BILLY MAYS (Mar 17, 2017)

Feline Darkmage: Power abusing Hotpocket cuck, possible pedophile


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Mar 17, 2017)

hood LOLCOW: Convicted Felon and International Fugitive That Lies about being a Commissar


----------



## Syaoran Li (Mar 17, 2017)

Feline Darkmage

Mage: The Ascension LARP'er with a catgirl fetish


----------



## DatBepisTho (Mar 19, 2017)

Smug pipefag; Regular lolcow threatening to cross over into horrorcow territory. 
-Possibly sitting on some suspect animu, confirmed abusive parent. 
Dox and videos to follow. 

_(Based on the Avi and title alone, fam. )_


----------



## Kari Kamiya (Mar 19, 2017)

DatBepisTho - Mothmankin, triggered by rocks with teeth. Sniffs markers daily.


----------



## A-tistic (Mar 23, 2017)

Kari Kamiya - Bearded tranny. Runs a forum for TMNT guro fetishists.


----------



## Somar (Mar 23, 2017)

A-tistic
So autistic he forgot to include the u in his name.


----------



## Kari Kamiya (Mar 23, 2017)

Somari1996 - 20-year-old autist who cries over magical girl Chinese cartoons. Attempts magical boy vigilantism in local town, scares small children.


----------



## Reynard (Mar 26, 2017)

Kari Kamiya - Turtle-fucker.  Oddly fixated on muscular non-humans larger than herself.  Writes fics about being held down and raped by the cast of TMNT.


----------



## Somar (Mar 26, 2017)

Reynard
Only talent is making shitty Shining parodies.


----------



## Reynard (Mar 26, 2017)

Somari1996 - OtakuFag.  Writes out the names of his waifu on the walls in ejactulate.


----------



## Zarkov (Mar 26, 2017)

Reynard -

Circumcised abbo fucker with a scat fetish.

Did a two years stint in jail after posting on several pedo forums that child porn should be legal.

Assaulted random people in the streets on the grounds that they looked like Trump supporters.

Is a regular poster on the manosphere.

Vandalized his ED article. Twice.


----------



## Antipathy (Mar 26, 2017)

WhatnemesisMeans: Autistic sperg, probable Nazi and child molester.


----------



## Reynard (Mar 26, 2017)

Dr. W - Lost his medical license after an accidental self-circumcision.  Now performs back-alley abortions for anyone that dares to walk on his property.


----------



## Antipathy (Mar 26, 2017)

Reynard said:


> Dr. W - Lost his medical license after an accidental self-circumcision.  Now performs back-alley abortions for anyone that dares to walk on his property.


Reynard: Stalker of old ladies, naked from waist down. Probable serial rapist.


----------



## Zorceror44 (Mar 26, 2017)

Dr.W: Homeless swiss man, wannabe /k/ommando.


----------



## Reynard (Apr 1, 2017)

Crazy fuck who thinks they can cast spells, in reality is fried from taking too much LSD.


----------



## Meat_Puppet (Apr 2, 2017)

Reynard- Closet Fur-fag with a MacBook full of dick pics from other fur-fags. Stalks the local zoo in search of a female or a not gay male soulmate.


----------



## Reynard (Apr 2, 2017)

Meat_Puppet - Crazy satanist bitch, only sacrifices the feet of people with elephantiasis because of her perverse lust for puffy body parts.


----------



## Zorceror44 (Apr 2, 2017)

Reynard - Homeless Eastern European furry who lives innawoods.


----------



## Morose_Obesity (Apr 2, 2017)

Keeps fingering the buttholes of capybaras. With Texas Pete hot sauce, on Aol video chat.


----------



## Kari Kamiya (Apr 2, 2017)

Morose_Obesity - Has the world's largest collection of lion porn, is Sindragon's only fanboy.


----------



## HY 140 (Apr 2, 2017)

Kari Kamiya: Is an inane fangirl over TMNT, huge fucking weeb


----------



## Reynard (Apr 2, 2017)

Dicaprio Delorean - Wannbe Slav, Squats with his Heels above the Ground


----------



## Kari Kamiya (Apr 2, 2017)

Reynard - Local sodomizing yiffer. Keeps his stash of murrsuits of his victims in glass coffins.


----------



## Lackadaisy (Apr 2, 2017)

Kari Kamiya - Brother fucker, TMNT fetishist, Digimon Shota Artist


----------



## LD 3187 (Apr 2, 2017)

Lackadaisy - Shekel-less Jew, Autistic Cyberbully, Pug fetishist


----------



## Lackadaisy (Apr 2, 2017)

CasualSeppuku - Wannabe Jew, Favela Dweller, Red-Headed Ape


----------



## Somar (Apr 2, 2017)

Lackadaisy
Kills daisies whenever she touches them


----------



## Pina Colada (Apr 4, 2017)

Sonmari1996- Mylarballoonfan's lolicon waifu who collects used schoolgirls' panties.


----------



## GS 281 (Apr 4, 2017)

Pina Colada - Half delicious/Half disgusting drink, possible pedophile


----------



## sbm1990 (Apr 4, 2017)

yawning sneasel - Furry and Pokemon sperg who draws inflation artwork of Sneasel.


----------



## Kari Kamiya (Apr 4, 2017)

CanofSoda - Literally did the Dew. Was the sole inspiration for a light novel-turned-anime where soda cans turn into girls.


----------



## LeBeautifulWemyn (Apr 6, 2017)

Kari Kamiya - Turtles sperg who rants on twitter about how the new cgi ninja turtles sucks all while intensely projecting about their major daddy issues. Should you ever try to rationalize with said person, expect a long bitchfit about how you don't _know _the turtles like they do and a link to their patreon. Speaking of patreon, has recently started one, after a drunken night sperging on twitter pitching "ideas" pictures of their turtle vore art and fanfiction, specifically of Leonardo and Raphael, because apparently they could make a better reboot with their hands tied behind their back.
Probably raped their sister.


----------



## Kari Kamiya (Apr 6, 2017)

LeBeautifulWemyn - Kickstarted their tranny fantasies of Joseph Joestar on Tumblr and claims to have sent it to Hirohiko Araki. Got banned from conventions for ORAORAORA'ing Daisuke Ono.


----------



## Reynard (Apr 9, 2017)

Kari Kamiya - Abducts turtles to use as living sex toys and proudly displays her pornographic drawings on the walls.


----------



## Pina Colada (Apr 10, 2017)

Reynard- Furry (of course), burglar, and serial yiffer who's in major self-denial. May or may not be kin with Nick from _Zootopia_.


----------



## AtrocityVoyeur (Apr 10, 2017)

Pina Colada- Furry fetishist who once masturbated at a public showing of Who framed Roger Rabbit. Has an DeviantArt collection featuring a disheartening literal take on the concept of Playboy Bunnies.


----------



## GV 998 (Apr 10, 2017)

AtrocityVoyeur- Transtrender Let's Player who was caught jerking off a goat on neighbor's farm. Update: SAXOPHONE UP THE ASS


----------



## Kari Kamiya (Apr 10, 2017)

Galvatron - A wannabe-fanboy of the real Galvatron, has a failed _Transformers_ comic book career but claims his is the best incarnation. Makes shitty stop-motion short films about the "meaning of life" for YouTube.


----------



## Somar (Apr 10, 2017)

Kari Kamiya
Puts green goo on pet turtles hoping they will turn into mutants


----------



## Overcast (Apr 11, 2017)

Somari1996.

Enjoys pirated hacks of popular video games and anime with elementary school aged girls and takes pride in it. Gets triggered if you poke fun at them for either of these things.


----------



## HY 140 (Apr 11, 2017)

scorptatious

Draw porn of unerage characters and gets off to it, also love lolis and has been reported to touch little girls or at least try to


----------



## c-no (Apr 11, 2017)

Dicaprio Delorean

Spergs over alternate universes. Gets triggered if you deny the existence parallel universes.


----------



## Reynard (Apr 12, 2017)

c-no - Not your average country bumpkin.  Likes to fuck pigs until they squeal "daddy" while firing an AR-15 into the air.


----------



## Mr. Fister (Jun 9, 2017)

Reynard- likes killing floor 2, and his waifu is Aurora Spencer.



Spoiler


----------



## Gordon Cole (Jun 9, 2017)

Mr. Fister - Edgelord and vidya nerd who fucks bikes in order to Make Anime Real.


----------



## HY 140 (Jun 9, 2017)

Sexy Times Hitler - looks like David Bryne but if he was an autistic fascist, also draws nazi furries


----------



## Chill Fam (Jun 9, 2017)

Dicaprio Delorean-Thinks they're Jotaro Kujo but is really an otherkin Tumblrina who also has a daddy kink


----------



## Kari Kamiya (Jun 9, 2017)

Chill Fam - A cuck who took "Netflix and chill" seriously after their sweetheart canceled date to Netflix and chill with the neighbor.


----------



## Mr. Fister (Jun 9, 2017)

Kari Kamiya said:


> Chill Fam - A cuck who took "Netflix and chill" seriously after their sweetheart canceled date to Netflix and chill with the neighbor.


Kari Kamiya- White Supremacy flows through this kiwi's bloodstream. She is as white as the coke she snorted 5 seconds ago.


----------



## Somar (Jun 9, 2017)

Mr. Fister
Attacks anyone who makes a chicken crossing the road joke about him.


----------



## Chill Fam (Jun 9, 2017)

Somari1996
Enjoys watching Boku no Pico and spams 4chan boards with their slashfics


----------



## Pina Colada (Jun 9, 2017)

Chill Fam- White supremacist smut writer who's ironically addicted to poppers and Valium.


----------



## ActualKiwi (Jun 9, 2017)

Pina Colada- AnimeKin who identifies only with pink-haired animu girls. Obsessive Weaboo, owner of many body pillows and early adopter of  the Gatebox. Tries to blend in with the Kiwi community, but occasionally slips up and doxxes self.


----------



## Mr. Fister (Jun 9, 2017)

ActualKiwi said:


> Pina Colada- AnimeKin who identifies only with pink-haired animu girls. Obsessive Weaboo, owner of many body pillows and early adopter of  the Gatebox. Tries to blend in with the Kiwi community, but occasionally slips up and doxxes self.


ActualKiwi- A cuck who lets chickens fuck his gf.


----------



## Chill Fam (Jun 9, 2017)

Mr. Fister-Enjoys fucking bikes so much that they have their own episode of My Strange Addiction.


----------



## LazarusOwenhart (Jun 11, 2017)

Chill Fam - Californian Femenazi wannabe who has fuck all posts on her profile.


----------

